# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Testosterongel veroorzaakt vermannelijking bij jonge kinderen - Artikel

## Leontien

> Het Belgisch Centrum voor Geneesmiddelenbewaking ontving recentelijk drie meldingen van virilisatie of vermannelijking bij jonge kinderen. De kinderen, tussen anderhalf en tweeënhalf jaar oud, bleken een verhoogde concentratie van het mannelijke hormoon testosteron in het bloed te hebben en vertoonden onder meer schaamhaargroei. Het is de eerste keer dat in België zulke verschijnselen bij jonge kinderen worden gesignaleerd. In de drie gevallen had de vader van het kind testosterongel gebruikt.
> 
> De kinderen - twee meisjes en een jongen - kregen schaamhaar, groeiden snel en vertoonden een abnormale zwelling van de clitoris of toename van de penislengte. Hun testosteronspiegels waren verhoogd. De vaders van de kinderen bleken gedurende meerdere jaren een gel gebruikt te hebben op basis van testosteron in een hoge concentratie. Een overdracht van testosteron naar het kind door contact met *de huid van de vader* lijkt aan de basis te liggen van de symptomen.
> 
> Testosteron kan door een arts worden voorgeschreven aan mannen die over t*e weinig mannelijk hormoon* beschikken. Mannen besluiten soms op eigen houtje testosteron te gebruiken, ook al is er niet meteen een medische aanleiding toe. Ze doen dat bijvoorbeeld om *extra spieren* te krijgen.
> 
> De dienst geneesmiddelenbewaking benadrukt *de grote risico's* die de aankoop van geneesmiddelen via het internet met zich meebrengt. Wie toch een testosterongel gebruikt, moet een aantal voorzorgsmaatregelen in acht nemen. Zo is het belangrijk na het aanbrengen de handen te wassen met water en zeep, de zone waar de gel is aangebracht na het opdrogen te bedekken met een kledingstuk en een douche te nemen vóór elke situatie waarbij een huid-huidcontact verwacht kan worden. Personen die niet met testosteron worden behandeld, dienen zich na contact met iemand die testosteron gebruikt heeft, zo snel mogelijk *te wassen*.


Bron: http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=2750

----------

